# Puppy Clip question



## Becky (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I am new to poodles so please bear with me. Chloe is 5 months and I was thinking of getting her clipped. 
A groomer I called said she does a puppy cut on poodle puppies, 1/2" body & shaved face,base of tail and feet, does that sound right? What clip would you do?

Please excuse the choppiness around her face, I get snap happy with my scissors. The groomer will fix that


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Becky said:


> Hi, I am new to poodles so please bear with me. Chloe is 5 months and I was thinking of getting her clipped.
> A groomer I called said she does a puppy cut on poodle puppies, 1/2" body & shaved face,base of tail and feet, does that sound right? What clip would you do?
> 
> Please excuse the choppiness around her face, I get snap happy with my scissors. The groomer will fix that


Aww he is really cute!! Well the teddy bear clip would keep more on his face but the puppy clip is cute too, I love a short trimmed face.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chloe is cute. I have attached a few photos of different clips my guys are in, but the Teddy bear is a good transitional clip. It gets them tidied up and a lot of the coat off, but they still look like puppies.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's so cute in that teddy bear look, I'd personally stick with that. If you want the poodle look, lamb is really cute since she's got a lot of hair. 1/2" is pretty short on the body considering how much hair she's got now. At least with a lamb trim her legs will be left longer and her body will blend into that.


----------



## Becky (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure about the puppy clip. Thought it might throw me in to shock, going from poofy to very little hair. Spring is coming so I know I will have to have her clipped. We spend much of the summer at the lake and with that fur coat, she would be hot! I hate to let go of her puppy fluff, but her coat is getting really curly/wavy near the skin. I asked the groomer about doing a 1" puppy clip but she said no it would be 1/2", so I guess she was set on that.
I may check with another groomer and ask about a teddy bear clip.


----------



## Becky (Oct 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Chloe is cute. I have attached a few photos of different clips my guys are in, but the Teddy bear is a good transitional clip. It gets them tidied up and a lot of the coat off, but they still look like puppies.


Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would look into other groomer's, I would be miffed if I were told what length my dog had to be. I agree w/ Kpoos, Chloe wears the teddybear look so well. She's adorable!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Becky said:


> Hi, I am new to poodles so please bear with me. Chloe is 5 months and I was thinking of getting her clipped.
> A groomer I called said she does a puppy cut on poodle puppies, 1/2" body & shaved face,base of tail and feet, does that sound right? What clip would you do?
> 
> Please excuse the choppiness around her face, I get snap happy with my scissors. The groomer will fix that


He is a DOLL! I sware for all that hair he has to be one of the cutest dogs.......I have came back twice to look at him


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds like the cut Bella gets. I like it b/c I prefer a shaved face. It's probably what we'll always keep her in. Though I can't swear by the length, I'm pretty sure the top and back of her head are longer than that. As is her tail.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I would look into other groomer's, I would be miffed if I were told what length my dog had to be. I agree w/ Kpoos, Chloe wears the teddybear look so well. She's adorable!


I think this is good advice, shop around. If someone won't give you what you want why pay for their service? I mean you are paying HER right so isn't it what the customer wants?hwell:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Becky said:


> Your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you VERY much Becky!!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I would lay odds that the reason the groomer is insisting on 1/2" cut is that she wants to use a #4 blade on the dog and not use a clipper comb attachment. It's probably faster/easier for her to use a blade only. Smacks of laziness to me.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what an adorable little girl Chloe is!! I love her face! Here is my guy in the puppy clip...

The first one was taken before I got him. His hair was about 3 inches long!!

The second one was after I clipped his ears and his top knot.

The third one was after I totally clipped him. His hair is about an inch long in these photos, except for his face, ears, feet or top knot


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I would lay odds that the reason the groomer is insisting on 1/2" cut is that she wants to use a #4 blade on the dog and not use a clipper comb attachment. It's probably faster/easier for her to use a blade only. Smacks of laziness to me.


That or she wants to rush through something so she can rush through the next dog and make more money. I just don't like people that won't do what you ask them to do. No reason not to do what the customer wants if they will pay a tad more for the time it takes. I mean as a dog groomer, if you deal with poodles, there are so many clips out there for poodles you need to learn them in order to gain a solid good reputation.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say she doesn't have snap on combs, and only has the the 3 or 5/8" blades or something (and can't scissor?) I'd be calling around other places cos for sure you want a groomer who can work with you for a puppy trim; I hate shaving down puppy fuzz unless that's what the owner wants, or it's matted. If it's knot free and the owner wants them looking cute, an inch is a nice length to trim them back to without loosing the puppy look!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Olie said:


> He is a DOLL! I sware for all that hair he has to be one of the cutest dogs.......I have came back twice to look at him


Ha ha, I come back just to look at her again too; she really is sooo cute! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's weird that the groomer is insisting on 1/2".


----------



## Becky (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I love this board! I think I will enjoy her puppy fluff for a while longer. I do have a bad habit of whacking away with the scissors, but I will try to control myself. I agree, she is a cutie, and she knows it. She goes everywhere with me. I get alot of "she doesn't look like a poodle". I just say well, she looks like a poodle puppy. Thanks so much everyone for all your help. 

BTW: Since I have a while with the fluff, I am taking my time and finding the right groomer.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree - shop around. I have groomed for many years and if my client said that I want my dog 1 inch all over - unless there is a problem with the coat - you do it. If your babies coat is to soft and not going to do well at 1 inch she should have told you that. 1/2 inch is rather short and of course the easy way out. Its hard to blend in a puppies leg - but if that is what you want - you get it. By the way -- your baby is sooooooo cute. God Bless


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I'd say get a picture you like and have them go by that. I agree 1/2 is to short and a quick groom and out the door!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Super cute little poodle puppy Becky! How long have you had her?
I used to take my poodle to the groomers and I guess they were kind of pushy about what was "easiest" for them. Stick to your guns, after all- like others said, the customer is always right!

My little guy had a lot of poof on him when he was a pup, I soo miss the puppy fur! 
(Here's a picture of Ocsi when he was 3 months old- his breeder clipped him in this picture, I had only had him a day or so when this picture was taken.)


----------

